# Joan AND Ramona did it again!



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2008)

Well Joan did it again! Congratulations Joan for winning Honorable Mention in the WineMaker Magazine Label contest- 3rd year in a row?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, R!

You must not have seen Ramona's label!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2008)

No I didn't and I looked! 


Congratulations Ramona- 2 in a row for you!





*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations ladies....Enjoy the glory with a glass of the 'good stuff'.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 14, 2008)

WoooooooooHoooooooooooo !!! Congratulations Ladies


----------



## K&GB (Nov 14, 2008)

Way to Go you two!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you get any emails from them or anything? Congrats girls!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Dean (Nov 14, 2008)

You ladies have got a great talent! Congrats!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you all! 

No Wade, I didn't here a peep from them. I didn't last year either but I did the first year. Must be they changed their policy.


----------



## smokegrub (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 15, 2008)

Well deserved recognition!


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 15, 2008)

GRATZ Joan!!!!! Awesome label!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 15, 2008)

*Thank You..............Everyone!!!!*


*Ramona*


----------



## montyfox (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats. I always enjoy looking at your label creation. They really are art.


Monty


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 25, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## vino08 (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are both great looking labels!!!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 11, 2009)

I missed this thread earlier so belated congrats to both of you!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you Jack on Rainy.......I won a 50.00 gift cert from High Gravity in Oklahoma City. That was a nice prize...stocked up on corks, yeast and capsules.


Ramona


----------



## Okie1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats Ramona!! Did you mean to say High Gravity in Tulsa?  or is there one in Okc too?


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 13, 2009)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations Joan and Ramona! I think you need to do a presentation at Winestock or tutorial on label making for us computer and design illiterates.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 14, 2009)

Okie1


Yea...that is what I meant, Tulsa.


Ramona


----------



## admiral (Jan 14, 2009)

dfwwino said:


> Congratulations Joan and Ramona! I think you need to do a presentation at Winestock or tutorial on label making for us computer and design illiterates.




Very nice labels and a deserved award. I think an online tutorial would be great!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah!!!
we need that
rrawhide

congratulations


----------

